# a new one



## abadfr (May 11, 2009)

hello i hope that my english isn't too rusted, it's a long time i've not practice.
my name is Fred, i'm french and after i've maid a 1/32 track in the basement of my house, i will make soon a ho track.
i've some afx track, but in france we can't find, we have to buy in uk or usa, if it's cheaper than france the postage is expensive.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Your english is good.

Good luck with the track build.:thumbsup:


----------



## abadfr (May 11, 2009)

my first try, a 22 meters ninco track, rally track


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome Fred! Sorry to hear about the trouble finding supplies for your hobby. And to think I complain about finding wanted items.


----------

